# 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?



## Infernal-jason (17. Juni 2010)

*6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

Hallo ich habe das gehäuse Xigmatek midgard und habe jetzt ingesamt mit dem lüfter von scythe mugen 2 6 lüfter am pc . ist das gut? weil ich habe gemerkt das der lüfter an der mugen etwas langsamer ist. 
ich habe die restlichen 5 lüfter Xigmatek 140 mm mit dem netzteil angeschlossen da sollte es doch normal laufen oder ? ich habe ein 700 w von cougar


----------



## Infin1ty (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

Abgesehen davon, dass 5 Gehäuselüfter mehr als übertrieben sind...

Wo liegt das Problem ?


----------



## Kaktus (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

Pff.. wieder so ein verrückter. Ich habe 3 Gehäuselüfter die gemütlich vor sich hin drehen und sehe selbst bei sommerlichen Temperaturen nicht das hier auch nur eine Komponente annähernd zu warm wird.


----------



## Infernal-jason (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

meine frage ist dann ich des villeicht gut für den pc wenn ich so viele lüfter anschliese ? wird die leistung villeicht beeinträchtigt?


----------



## HappyMutant (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

Zu viele Lüfter schaden natürlich nicht. Ob es sinnvoll ist sei mal dahingestellt, aber Probleme in dem Sinne macht das nicht, solange sie vorne Luft ansaugen und hinten Luft raus blasen. 

Inwiefern läuft der CPU-Lüfter langsamer? Im Vergleich zu welchem Zustand?


----------



## -Masterchief- (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

Leute, Leute ^^
Ich habe ein Antec 1200 wo sowieso schon 6 drin sind und ja ich habe auch 6 Lüfter 3 vorne die ansaugen 1 an der Decke der absaugt und 2 hinten die absaugen .....
Natülich nicht die Standart Lüfter und ich finde es nicht übertrieben .
Ok varriert ja eig eh nach Case aber naja hab damit alles gesagt 
mfg


----------



## Infernal-jason (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

also wenn ich den lüftereinstellung etwas geringer einstelle dreht sich der an der mugen 2 schneller. doch der an der mugen 2 ist der einzige der an der an mainboard angeschlossen ist


----------



## Kaktus (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

Der CPU Lüfter hängt sicherlich ganz normal am CPU_Fan Anschluss und wird hier vom Board automatisch geregelt. Denke ich mir zumindest

In wie fern soll es der Leistung schaden? Langsamer oder schneller, besser oder schlechter läuft dein Rechner dadurch nicht. Nur ist die Anzahl der Lüfter stark übertrieben. Sofern du die Lüfter nicht gedrosselt hast oder generell sehr langsam laufende Lüfter hast, wirst du sicherlich einen schönen Brüllwürfel bei dir stehen haben.


----------



## HappyMutant (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

Der CPU-Lüfter wird sicherlich durchs Board geregelt, deswegen dreht der langsamer oder schneller, je nach dem wie du die anderen Lüfter aufdrehst. Wenn die Gehäuselüfter auf voller Leistung röhren, kühlt das halt auch die CPU mit bzw. senkt das die Umgebungstemperatur auch etwas. Muss der CPU-Lüfter also nicht so schnell drehen. Der Effekt ist natürlich witzlos, weil die Gehäuselüfter zusammen eh lauter sind als der CPU-Lüfter.


----------



## -Masterchief- (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

Ich finde der Thread hat keinen grossen Sinn und sollt deswegen lieber ....... 
Im Ernst warum sollten 6 Lüfter nicht gut sein oä  einzig der Airflow muss stimmen und man sollte es mit den Lüftern nicht zuu übertreiben sprich 10 Lüfter oder so 
mfg


----------



## HappyMutant (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

Wann wird denn hier mal ein Thread geschlossen. 

Aber Tatsache ist, dass in den meisten Fällen keine fünf Gehäuselüfter nötig sind. Aber ist halt Geschmackliche und wieviel Lärm man tolerieren kann, kommt auf die verbaute Hardware usw. an. Dennoch reicht meist vorne einer, hinten, einer, oben einer (wenn da kein NT ist). An der Seite sind die meist überflüssig, wenn man den braucht dann weil Grafik- oder CPU-Lüfter nicht ausreichend sind. Genau so braucht es im Boden keinen. 

Einzig vorne ein zweiter Lüfter kann man machen, wenn dahinter Festplatten verbaut sind. Aber kommt halt auch aufs Gehäuse, Größe der Lüfter etc. an.


----------



## Gulli (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

ach, ein Freund von mir hat sich, lustig wie er ist, eine Wand aus 60mm Lüftern gebaut die er aus einer Ladung ausrangierten Rechnern hatte. Die dann auf Vollgas gedreht und man konnte locker einen Staubsauger damit übertönen, der Pc war aber wirklich kühl dann xD 

tt:
du solltest dir überlegen wo der Luftstrom im Gehäuse verläuft und evtl auch etwas rumprobieren wo und wierum du die Lüfter plazierst, eben nach Lautstärke und Temp

Leistung fressen Lüfter natürlich auch. Macht aber denke ich bei keinem Pc groß was aus, die laufen ja alle unter 10 Watt, hatte immer 5 W im Kopf, also keine Angst. btw lad dir mal Speedfan oder Everest und kuck wie schnell die alle laufen, ist ganz intressant

e: mein Pc kommt derzeit mit 2x200mm Gehäuselüftern aus und natürlich dem CPUkühler, wobei Festplatte und Netzteil einen eigenen Luftkreislauf bekommen


----------



## Infernal-jason (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

also einer ist an der vorderseite 1 ,1 unten zum ansaugen 2 oben 1 hinten zum absaugen und der am cpu kühler


----------



## HappyMutant (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

Hört sich korrekt an.


----------



## Infernal-jason (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

gut dann kann ich wieder beruhigt spielen ^^


----------



## Infernal-jason (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

also so ungefähr sieht mein pc aus 
YouTube - Xigmatek Midgard casing


----------



## Kevaldo (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

Mach mal ein Bild ich will mal sehen wie das aussieht mit 6 Lüftern


----------



## Infernal-jason (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

hmm ich hab jetzt grad gemerkt , dass beim starten des pcs das der lüfter am der mugen 2 auf einmal net an geht.


----------



## Torr Samaho (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

gucksu hier: 

Wie sieht der ideale Luftstrom im Gehäuse aus?

da siehst du genau, wie der luftstrom zirkuliert und was ein lüfter-overkill je nach konfiguration genau für die temps bringt.

wenige größere, langsam drehende lüfter schonen natürlich die ohren mehr als viele kleine, schnell drehende krachmachern.


----------



## xaven (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

Besser zuviel als zu wenig. Musst halt nur öfter den Staub entfernen, der sich ja schneller sammelt.


----------



## facehugger (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

Das Midgard ist doch kein schlechtes Case. Und wenn du mit der Lautstärke der 6 Lüfter leben kannst ist doch alles im grünen Bereich
Habe selbst 4 große Lüfter in meinem HAF 932. Ohne CPU-, Netzteil- und die beiden Graka-Lüfter Und trotzdem ist mein System angenehm leise
Kommt halt immer auf das jeweilige Empfinden des Einzelnen an...


----------



## L.B. (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

In mein Gehäuse, das ich gerade selbst baue, können bis zu 14 Lüfter verbaut werden (). Ich denke, dass bringt schon einiges. So etwas ist natürlich nichts für Silent-Freaks.


----------



## HappyMutant (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

Nein, leider nicht wirklich. Denn wenn deine Komponenten soviel Abwärme produzieren würden, dass es nötig wäre, so eine starken Luftstrom zu erzeugen (und vorausgesetzt dies würde überhaupt gelingen, wenn man überall Lüfter hinpappt), so müsste man immer noch die Abwärme von CPU, GPU etc. schnell genug wegbefördern. Von daher spielt dann doch eher der Kühlkörper und die Lüfter dort die entscheidende Rolle. Ja klar es bringt eine minimale Verbesserung, nur das Verhältnis von Einsatz und Gewinn wir immer schlechter, während man sich dazu noch diverse Nachteile einfängt. Mehr ist nicht unbedingt besser.


----------



## L.B. (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

Dadurch wird aber die Luft im Gehäuse so schnell abtransportiert, dass sie keine Zeit hat sich aufzuheizen. Demnach liegt die Innentemperatur annähernd im Bereich der Umgebungstemperatur. Davon profitieren dann Kondensatoren, Chips und andere Bauteile auf dem Board. Dass der Prozessor einen guten Kühler braucht ist mir schon klar.


----------



## HappyMutant (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter an Pc gut?*

Es ist aber ein Irrglaube, dass die Innentemperatur dafür auf dem Niveau der Umgebungstemperatur liegen muss. Wichtiger ist ein Luftstrom, der natürlich möglichst viele Komponenten streift. Aber je weiter weg der Lüfter von einer Komponente ist, desto geringer sein Effekt beim Kühlen (oder um so mehr Luft muss er transportieren). Und die Innentemperatur steigt bei der von mir genannten Konfiguration auch nur minimal über die Umgebungstemperatur. Selbst wenn du vierzehn Lüfter verbaust, solange davon keiner unmittelbar auf die Komponenten gerichtet ist (was bei Gehäuselüfter halt selten der Fall ist, außer im Bereich der Festplatten), wirst du keine riesigen einen Unterschied merken. Jedenfalsl keien der die dreifache Anzahl Lüfter rechtfertigt. 

Klar du hast recht, die Abwärme wird schneller abtransportiert und das kommt natürlich auch den Temperaturen der Bauteile zu gute. Aber wie gesagt, der Aufwand, den man für diese indirekte Kühlung betreiben muss ist enorm, der Effekt aber recht gering. Wobei natürlich ein Boxed-Kühler  durch den offene Aufbau mehr z.b. von einem Seitenlüfter profitiert als ein Tower-Kühler. Und auch die originalen Grafikkarten-Kühler profitieren meist von einem Luftrom der dem Radial-Lüfter kühlere Luft verschafft.


----------

